I'm in withdrawal from giving up YouTube. What websites do you check daily? - danschumann
======
j_s
Ask HN: Which sites you visit on a regular basis for knowledge and
inspiration? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14724092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14724092)

Ask HN: Sites that you visit daily? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11684293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11684293)

Ask HN: What sites for content do you love as much as HN? |
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1692672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1692672)
(ancient links to previous discussions)

etc.
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20sites](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ask%20hn%20sites)

------
mesozoic
Try to find a creative hobby to fill the time instead of a consumptive hobby
you may find it more rewarding

------
RpFLCL
YT is a difficult site to give up, many sites I would recommend to help pass
the time end up linking there (ex /r/mealtimevideos)

But off the top of my head:

\- default sub reddits (news, worldnews) \- niche sub reddits (homelab,
rtlsdr)

\- HN, Of course

\- My own curated list of podcasts. Handy while at home and out walking/biking

\- Hackaday.com (unfortunately for this example it often links to YT)

\- News sites with free streams (DemocracyNow!, Aljazeera English)

\- Niche image boards run for/by friends

\- Blogs (either via local bookmarks or rss or a dashboard like tumblr)

Beyond websites there are protocols like IRC with communities that can keep
you very well occupied.

When there's nothing left, it can also be nice to get away from the computer a
bit :)

------
zapperdapper
I recently bought a bunch of courses from Udemy in their Black Friday sale
(they were down from £200 a pop to £10) - so I'm doing a bit on those courses
each day at the Udemy site. I do still check YT from time to time though
simply for the conference presentations (CPPCON etc.)

I don't do social media such as FB / LI etc. - I did try Twitter recently but
gave up - it drove me nuts - there are some good people on there though! I now
follow them through inoreader.com where they have an Atom feed.

I try to do one little thing on my own website every day. It feels more
constructive than just reading a site.

I check HN most days though. I used to check BBC news and Guardian every
couple of days, but hardly ever at all these days - far too depressing!

For a while I got addicted to FlightRadar24.com - it started when I saw a
plane going over and wondered where it was headed (Chicago it turned out). I
still check it now and then when I see a vapour trail high in a clear blue
sky...

------
deftturtle
4chan is a good alternative. It has engaging comment threads and diverse
interests. Really nice community and new memes. It's like the bleeding edge of
the internet. /s

------
muzani
I actually have a "whitelist" in advance of things that I'm allowed to
procrastinate on. HN is on the whitelist, as well as Indie Hackers and Twitter
(my Twitter is more a chore than entertainment).

Other things were calming games like Transport Giant, Stardew Valley,
Recettear. Some TV series too, mostly cartoons like Futurama and Adventure
Time. Don't do Rick & Morty, too addictive.

That way, even when I'm wasting time, I feel somewhat satisfied with the
entertainment I get. A lot of entertainment doesn't actually raise your "fun"
bar, YouTube being one of them.

------
tmaly
I prefer to use newsletters to reduce the amount of time I am on websites.

That being said, I still enjoy [http://hckrnews.com/](http://hckrnews.com/) to
see what was top on HN.

I also frequent the forum on indiehackers.com to ask questions and share
advice on side projects

~~~
lathiat
Shout out to “The Sizzle” daily newsletter tech round up - slight australian
flair but not crazily slow.

[https://www.thesizzle.com.au](https://www.thesizzle.com.au) \- $5/m with free
trial

Author is [https://twitter.com/decryption](https://twitter.com/decryption)

------
hkmurakami
HN (I hide articles aggressively). FB (I unfollow aggressively). Team Liquid
(~5 thread subscriptions). WSJ.

------
miguelrochefort
Why are you giving up YouTube?

~~~
danschumann
I still watch videos if they're linked on other sites, or if I have a specific
search, but I've given up just clicking video after video. I found myself
spending more time than I would have liked.

------
ryosukess
daily check this web,it's a chinese tech web about new products
[http://next.36kr.com/posts](http://next.36kr.com/posts)

------
quickthrower2
Reddit, Hacker News, Google News, Stack Overflow

------
darbari
Metafilter

------
peter_tonoli
lobste.rs is my go to..

